# Mr. Bigglesworth



## Cøred (27. Juni 2009)

Hi, ich habe eben bei Armory meinen Char angeguckt und auf Statistiken geklickt dann auf Dungeon & Schlachtzung und auf Wrath of the Lichking etwas weiter unten findet man den Boss Mr. Bigglesworth. Wer ist das?


http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/4467/bild1ocb.png


----------



## Chelrid (27. Juni 2009)

das is kel's katze in naxxramas


----------



## Fedaykin (27. Juni 2009)

Cøred schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe eben bei Armory meinen Char angeguckt und auf Statistiken geklickt dann auf Dungeon & Schlachtzung und auf Wrath of the Lichking etwas weiter unten findet man den Boss Mr. Bigglesworth. Wer ist das?
> 
> 
> http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/4467/bild1ocb.png




Mr. Bigglesworth ist der optionale, freischaltbare Hard-Mode Endboss aus Naxx. Wenn du alle Naxx Bosse innerhalb von 45 Minuten legst, erscheint Mr. Bigglesworth. Sag bloß, den hast du noch nicht.


----------



## Blood_and_Vengeance (27. Juni 2009)

die katze in naxxramas direkt wenn man reinkommt xD das haustier von kel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggomez (27. Juni 2009)

im raum mit den treppen und dem port zu kel da steht die katze


----------



## Toraka' (27. Juni 2009)

Mr. Bigglesworth ist kein Boss, sondern die Katze von Kel'thuzad die im eingangsbereich von naxx rumspaziert
angeblich gibts besseren loot wenn man ihn am leben lässt, da 90% der WoW-spieler leider KiD's sind und alles umhauen müssen was angreifbar ist
so sieht man ob jemand ein Mr. Bigglesworth umhauer ist


----------



## Gilindriana (27. Juni 2009)

Ist das Haustier von Kel'Thuzad. Wenn man den früher am Anfang getötet hat, wurde Kel stinkig und die Bosse in Naxx mehr HP. Heute ist das nicht mehr so.


----------



## Cøred (27. Juni 2009)

Ok @Toraka dann bin ich wohl kein Kiddy ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juni 2009)

Der war es in Austin Powers zu langweilig und wie Katzen halt so sind schlich sie in der Gegend rum und bevor sie sichs versah war sie in Naxx.

Und das flog dann los und nu kommte se nich wieder raus die arme.


----------



## Anburak-G (27. Juni 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Mr. Bigglesworth ist der optionale, freischaltbare Hard-Mode Endboss aus Naxx. Wenn du alle Naxx Bosse innerhalb von 45 Minuten legst, erscheint Mr. Bigglesworth. Sag bloß, den hast du noch nicht.


Gibt auf Youtube sogar ein Video, wie ein Mage den Onehittet (noch auf Stufe 60!!!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kvick (27. Juni 2009)

Bei uns auf dem Server geistert immer noch der Aberglaube das, wenn man die Katze umhaut, der Raid "verflucht" wird und kein Glück mehr in Naxx hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei manchen Gilden ist es sogar so, dass derjenige der das Biest umhaut 500g Strafe in die Gildenbank zahlen muss^^


----------



## Ocian (27. Juni 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> bei manchen Gilden ist es sogar so, dass derjenige der das Biest umhaut 500g Strafe in die Gildenbank zahlen muss^^



Bei uns ist die Person ohne Worte aus dem Raid geflogen und hatte 3 Wochen Sperre


----------



## kevintheuwe (27. Juni 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Gibt auf Youtube sogar ein Video, wie ein Mage den Onehittet (noch auf Stufe 60!!!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie heißt das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3v1n04 (27. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Bei uns ist die Person ohne Worte aus dem Raid geflogen und hatte 3 Wochen Sperre



das ist doch schwachsinn -.-


----------



## YasoNRX (27. Juni 2009)

Mal sehn wie oft ich die katze gekillt hab ^^NUR 2 mal -.- hab ihn aber öfters gekillt als 2 mal, dafür war ich dem käfig im mili viertel vor razuvios ^^ihr wisst net wie man reinkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patikura (27. Juni 2009)

die katze ist einfach nur ein easteregg und vollkommen egal ob man die leben lässt oder killt...
genauso haben die wölfe in Elwynn auch nicht mehr leben oder droppen schlechter wenn du da nen hasen killst XD


----------



## Ocian (27. Juni 2009)

K3v1n04 schrieb:


> das ist doch schwachsinn -.-



Disziplin hat nichts mit Schwachsin zu tun, ohne Disziplin würde es den Raid nicht mitlerweile über 4 Jahre geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (27. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Bei uns ist die Person ohne Worte aus dem Raid geflogen und hatte 3 Wochen Sperre



Gabs auf meinem Ehemaligem server auch wer die Katze Killt is drausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (27. Juni 2009)

Patikura schrieb:


> die katze ist einfach nur ein easteregg und vollkommen egal ob man die leben lässt oder killt...
> genauso haben die wölfe in Elwynn auch nicht mehr leben oder droppen schlechter wenn du da nen hasen killst XD




Kannst du das empirisch beweisen?


----------



## Durag Silberbart (27. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Bei uns ist die Person ohne Worte aus dem Raid geflogen und hatte 3 Wochen Sperre




Gute Idee das werde ich bei meinem Raid auch mal Vorschlagen.


----------



## Cøred (27. Juni 2009)

also wir haben die katze gekillt und sind gewhiped ^^


----------



## landogarner (27. Juni 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Kannst du das empirisch beweisen?



das dürfte ihm schwer fallen, wenn er nicht 1.000 mal Naxx raiden geht xD die Behauptung ist also genauso unsinnig wie die, dass man "besseren" Loot bekommt wenn man die arme Muschi killt (echt mal wer bringt denn kleine Katzen um?!)


----------



## Natural62 (27. Juni 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> Mr. Bigglesworth ist kein Boss, sondern die Katze von Kel'thuzad die im eingangsbereich von naxx rumspaziert
> angeblich gibts besseren loot wenn man ihn am leben lässt, da 90% der WoW-spieler leider KiD's sind und alles umhauen müssen was angreifbar ist
> so sieht man ob jemand ein Mr. Bigglesworth umhauer ist



Frage ist hier nur, wer nun ein Kid ist. Der, der an so einem Schwachsinn glaubt oder der, der das Vieh umkloppt.^^




Ocian schrieb:


> Disziplin hat nichts mit Schwachsin zu tun, ohne Disziplin würde es den Raid nicht mitlerweile über 4 Jahre geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei es auch nichts mit Disziplin zu tun hat, ob man das Ding nun umhaut oder nicht. Ansonsten kann du ja auch in Dalaran 13 mal im Kreis reiten. 6 mal im Uhrzeigersinn 7 mal gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Dann gibts vllt ja auch besseren Loot. Mach das mal. Oder hast du etwa keine Disziplin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Schwachsinn.

Achja wie definiert ihr besseren Loot? Ist jawohl für jeden Spieler der Id anders. Und bis jetzt haben die Bosse immer Epics fallen lassen. Trotz toter Katze... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (27. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Disziplin hat nichts mit Schwachsin zu tun, ohne Disziplin würde es den Raid nicht mitlerweile über 4 Jahre geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was hat ein Level 1 Mob am Eingang mit Disziplin zu tun? Das Vieh hat absolut keine Relevanz.


----------



## Königmarcus (27. Juni 2009)

Ob man dadurch besseren Loot kriegt ist, für mich, ziemlich unglaubwürdig.

Aber die Sache mit der Disziplin hat schon was. Soll ja nicht jeder irgendwo rumlaufen und alles töten was er sieht. Wenn nämlich jeder das machen würde was er will, dann müsstest du ja fast alle paar Wochen neue Raidmitglieder suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lendryll (27. Juni 2009)

Wir haben mal die Katze ganz am Anfang gekillt und hatten 4 random Epics x)


----------



## Part v. Durotan (27. Juni 2009)

joahr, die katze hab ich auf farmstatus....
über 20 kills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (27. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und was hat ein Level 1 Mob am Eingang mit Disziplin zu tun? Das Vieh hat absolut keine Relevanz.



Nicht viel.
Ausser der RL sagt zu Beginn, die Katze bleibt am Leben.
Wenn dann doch einer draufkloppt, dann ist das mangelnde Disziplin.... ganz einfach


----------



## Tikume (27. Juni 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Ausser der RL sagt zu Beginn, die Katze bleibt am Leben.



Dann würde ich dem Raidleiter Schwachsinn im fortgeschrittenen Stadium bescheinigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (27. Juni 2009)

Oder er mag Katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (27. Juni 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Kannst du das empirisch beweisen?



Ja, Bigglesworth gekillt (der ganze Raid lacht sich über den Aberglauben tot, das hat auch nix mit Disziplin zu tun... oder wenn man es so driongend nötig hat, dann scheint ja der Raid nicht sehr spaßig zu sein), das war in unserer ersten Raid ID und gleich 3 Flügel gecleared. Und gedropt ist auch gut, für jeden etwas. Es war uns bis zum Ende egal ob man die Katze tötet oder nicht. Wir sind dadurch nicht öfter oder seltener gewiped und wir hatten auch nie besseren oder schlechteren Loot (einmal am Leben gelassen und schon ist nur noch Platten Mist gedropt den keiner brauchte... vielleicht SOLL man die Katze ja sogar töten).

Aber Aberglauben in WoW ist ja eh stark verbreitet:

"Wenn Boss XY tot ist, lasst mich looten, dann dropt er mit einer höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit meine Hose."

"Man muss beim Würfeln ein Makro erstellen und das eine ungerade Zahl von Sekunden gedrückt halten bevor man würfelt, da bekommt man immer hohe Würfe. Beste Ergebnisse bei ungeraden Primzahlen."

"Stealther sieht man mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit, wenn man mit seitlicher Kameraeinstellung durch die Gegend läuft."

Usw... ist mir alles schon begegnet. Was für ein hort des Aberglaubens... man denkt echt, man ist im Imoerium von Warhammer. Hexenverbrennung und Geldstrafen wegen Nichtigkeiten gibts ja schon, wie man in diesem Thread sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peacemastero (27. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Disziplin hat nichts mit Schwachsin zu tun, ohne Disziplin würde es den Raid nicht mitlerweile über 4 Jahre geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Katze nicht umhauen hat aber auch nichts mit Disziplin zu tun oO
Und wenn man jm aus dem Raid wirft der die katze umhaut dann ist das völlig überzögen -> Schwachsinn

Wir haben die Katze abwechseln umgehauen und leben gelassen, und es hat kei Unterschied vom Loot gegeben.... im gegenteil, als wir sie umgehauen haben, sind sogar 3-4 Trashepics gedroppt, es ist einfach nur abgerglaube und die meisten sind zu blöd und glauben daran... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Atomhamster (27. Juni 2009)

Dann Kannste genausogut sagen wer das der, der das ganze ungeziefer das  in der ini rumläuft killt fliegt,
käm so ziemlich aufs gleiche raus und wär genauso schwachsinnig- das tier wird gelegt, aus seinem
fell mach ich mir handschuhe- fertig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (27. Juni 2009)

Es gab auch schon oft "schlechten" Loot, wenn die Katze am Leben blieb und bei einem toten Bigglesworth gabs dann mehrere random Epics. Außerdem wo beginnt "schlechter" Loot? Nur wenn man selber nichts gebrauchen kann? 

Wenn immer alles droppen würde, was man sich wünscht, wäre das nicht auch langweilig?


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (27. Juni 2009)

Es geht einfach darum das man tut was der Raidleiter im Raid sagt, und wenn eben dies nicht eingehalten wird dann hat man mit konsequenzen wohl oder übel zu rechnen.
Wenn er sagt: ,, Keiner killt die Katze oder er fliegt aus dem Raid.'' Dann hat das die gleiche gültigkeit wie: ,,Alle - stehen links alle + stehen rechts.'', so seh ich das, und wer sich nicht drann hält stirbt oder wird gekickt, es mag zwar ungewöhnlich sein aber irgendwie kann ich so etwas nachvollziehen.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KnightOfBlood (27. Juni 2009)

Es ist wie hier schon gesagt, ein Test, in wie weit sich Leute an die Raidleitung halten und konzentriert sind.

Wenn der Raidleiter sagt: Die Katze bleibt am Leben und promt einer auf die Katze losgeht, ist diese Person entweder ein asoziales A....loch, was Spaß dran findet Raids zu sabotieren, oder nicht geeignet an einem "brauchbaren" Raid teilzunehmen, weil er/sie dann meistens ein großer Faktor in Sachen whipe wird (Vor allem, wenns nen Heal, oder Tank ist)

Vergleichbare Situation:
Raidleiter postet im /raid, dass ALLE ins TS kommen sollen und schon fängt das gejammer an "Mimimi ich kann nicht reden", "Mimimi ich hab kein Headset"...
BLAAA whatsoever...
Solche Leute kann man in nem Raid, der was werden soll nicht gebrauchen, sry aber das ist einfach so.

P.S.: Einen zu kicken, weil er/sie ne blöde Katze killt (die eh nix mit Loot, oder Bossschwierigkeit zu tun hat) ist imo aber auch dumm^^
Wenn man danach von der Person 2-3 mal in nen Whipe gejagt wird, kann man ihn/sie immer noch kicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (27. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und was hat ein Level 1 Mob am Eingang mit Disziplin zu tun?



Es ging nicht speziell um das Tier, es hätte auch eine trashmobgruppe oder ein nicht eingeworfener Drink sein können.
Es gab eine Regel bei uns, die Ansage der RL wird folgegeleistet und die war das Vieh stehen zu lassen. Ist es durch AE im kampf gestorben hat es aber auch keinen gekümmert.
Es ging also nur darum zuzuhören und einfachen Anweisungen zu folgen. Ich denke das ist dann schon Disziplin.



Tikume schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dem Raidleiter Schwachsinn im fortgeschrittenen Stadium bescheinigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er war Schweizer *g*


----------



## Syreana (27. Juni 2009)

Hi

Mr. Bigglesworth ist kein Boss, aber witzig das der in der Statistik auftaucht. Mr. Bigglesworth ist die Naxxramas Katze und wer ein bißchen abergläubisch ist, tötet diese Katze erst nachdem Naxx clear ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist schon oft genug vorgekommen, dass man die Katze sofort getötet hat und nix hat mehr geklappt, also Finger von der Katze, kann ich nur jedem raten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönen Tag wünsch ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shubunki (27. Juni 2009)

lol.. das ihr euch soo an einer katze hochziehen könnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   aber ich finde das Märchen von gutem und schlechtem Drops irgendwie ganz witzig.. lasst uns das publizieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hackle (27. Juni 2009)

ich bin in nem rnd raid mal angemault worden ich bin schuld weil jetz keine random epix mehr droppen....
naja^^


----------



## Rasgaar (27. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Er war Schweizer *g*



Wie darf man das denn als Schweizer verstehen? ;P


----------



## Geestar79 (27. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab Mietzie nen lecker tierhappen gegeben und hab sie nen stück mitgenommen.die ärmste wird ja bekloppt wenn sie nich mal was anneres sieht außer den sch*** eingang da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Webi (27. Juni 2009)

Da gibts viele Sagen um Mr. Bigglesworth. Manche wurden schon stinksauer als ihn einer vor dem Raid umgehauen hat.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber Quatsch. Es droppt kein Boss was anders als vorher und hat auch nicht mehr und nicht weniger HP.
Nur Kel Thuzad scheint etwas sauer zu sein, weil er sein Missfallen äußert wenn man die Katze killt.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. Juni 2009)

Hmm laut meiner Statistik hab ich den auch 2 mal auf dem Gewissen, ich kann mich effektiv nur an einmal erinnern, *Illuminaten anruf*

Da wollte ich die Katze mitsamt Haustierleine und Futter vor den anderen retten... Tja was Ich nicht bedacht habe war das die Katze irgendwann wieder frei wird. Mir wurde der Kill zugesprochen statt so ner dämlichen Spinne im Spiderwing -.-


----------



## Ferethor (27. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Bei uns ist die Person ohne Worte aus dem Raid geflogen und hatte 3 Wochen Sperre



Bist du zufällig auf Nefarian in der Gilde La vida Verde? ^^


Mir ist nämlich genau das passiert. Mir hat das niemand gesagt, da ich neu war. =)


----------



## Tikume (27. Juni 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Wie darf man das denn als Schweizer verstehen? ;P



Du kennst den komischen Typen hier mit einer übertriebenen Liebe zu Schildkröten?


----------



## Ronas (27. Juni 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> Mr. Bigglesworth ist kein Boss, sondern die Katze von Kel'thuzad die im eingangsbereich von naxx rumspaziert
> angeblich gibts besseren loot wenn man ihn am leben lässt, da 90% der WoW-spieler leider KiD's sind und alles umhauen müssen was angreifbar ist
> so sieht man ob jemand ein Mr. Bigglesworth umhauer ist


Also ich hab schon oft gehört (natürlich auch nur Aberglaube) , dass es mehr random Loot geben soll, wenn die Katze umgehauen wird...


Mfg Ronas


----------



## Rasgaar (27. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du kennst den komischen Typen hier mit einer übertriebenen Liebe zu Schildkröten?



Schildkröten? Warens nicht Pinguine? *g*


----------



## crescent (27. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Bei uns ist die Person ohne Worte aus dem Raid geflogen und hatte 3 Wochen Sperre



omg, so ein schwachsinn ^^


----------



## Unas (27. Juni 2009)

Das erinnert mich persönlich sehr an die ganzen Legenden damals in Strath.
àla "Wenn das Baron Mount droppen soll, müsst ihr alle in der Mitte stehen bleiben, der Heiler muss während des Kampfes im Kreis um den Boss rumlaufen und der Tank muss die ganze Zeit hüpfen, dann hat das Mount eine 20% Droppchance" <.<

Wenn man mich fragt: Alles Schwachsinn.


----------



## noizycat (27. Juni 2009)

Bei uns gabs auch schon die *wer sie killt bekommt nix* (Spaß-)Drohung. *g*  Der Aberglaube mit mehr Randomdrops hat sich aber nicht bestätigt, von daher ist es mittleweile egal, ob sie wer killt ... Katzenliebhaber lassen sie aber lieber am leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Meist stirbt das arme Tier eh, wenn der halbe Raid drinnen auf Bummler wartet und irgendwer aus Langeweile AE spammt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (27. Juni 2009)

ich töte sie immer einfach aus prinzip um im dmg ganz vorne zu sein muss man auch die critter erledigen!


----------



## markbergs94 (27. Juni 2009)

ich habe die katze mal mit tierhappen geködert und dann war der kel stinkig weil die abgehauen ist xD
aber auf nazjatar ist keiner so blöd und glaubt daran und wir killen die katze immer bevor wir das spinnen viertel anfangen ^^


----------



## Parantas (27. Juni 2009)

Ich finde diese Diskussion hier sehr witzig, mir ist dabei aber etwas aus dem Gedächtnis hervorgekommen, dass u.U. einige zum Umdenken bringt.

Bereits in MC gab es die Mythen um Beeinflussung vom Loot. Ist Klasse X Plündermeister, dann kommen entweder genau mehr Teile für Klasse X oder eben auch nicht (die Aussagen waren damals willkührlich in alle Richtungen). Selbst bei unserem Raid gab es diesen "Aberglauben". 

Es gab zu dieser Zeit ein Interview mit einem Blizzard-Entwickler, der zu diesem Aberglauben befragt wurde (da das schon 2-3 Jahre her ist finde ich das wohl kaum mehr). Der Entwickler hat darauf geantwortet: "Eigentlich ist das ganze Unsinn - die Loot-Table (Anm: also welcher Boss droppt welche Items) wird mit Erzeugung der Raid-ID aufgebaut und *verändert* sich danach nicht mehr. Die Loot-Table wird aber bei der initialen Erzeugung durch bestimmte Parameter beeinflusst (...)".

Das ganze lässt natürlich Raum für Spekulationen offen, insbesondere ob die Klasse des Plündermeisters bei Erzeugung der ID vielleicht doch eine Rolle spielt? Aber was ist, wenn gar kein Plündermeister eingestellt ist, wenn man die Instanz betritt und Jeder gegen Jeden würfelt?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fazit: Mr. Bigglesworth kann die Loot-Table der Bosse nicht beeinflussen (Hypothese anhand der Aussage des Entwicklers, und theoretisch könnte Blizzard diese Mechanik inzwischen angepasst haben, aber zu welchen Zweck?)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Faktoren von anderen Dingen abhängig, aber das quasi alles beim Betreten der Instanz entschieden wird, liegt für mich auf der Hand. Allerdings lässt es etwas offen: die Loot-Table für Trash (falls es sowas denn gibt?) könnte auch separat berechnet werden, und da könnte Mr. Bigglesworth doch auch ein Faktor sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:. 

Aber schlussendlich egal: eine lustige Geschichte, über die sich die Meinungen scheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (27. Juni 2009)

Also ich glaube immer noch das die Katze im richtigen Moment getötet ein Glücksbringer sein kann! Letztens naxx 25 haben wir Kel einfach nicht down gekriegt weil IMMER einer der Addtanks mindcontroled wurde. Dann hab ich irgendwann die Katze gekillt und zack danach lag Kel sofort^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Es ging nicht speziell um das Tier,
> [...]
> Es ging also nur darum zuzuhören und einfachen Anweisungen zu folgen. Ich denke das ist dann schon Disziplin.



Manchmal komm ich mit dem Kopf Schütteln einfach nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## HasL (27. Juni 2009)

das mit dem umhauen vond er katze is genauso ein mythos wie der vom baron, dass das mount besser droppt, wenn man ihn im bannkries tötet

alles aberglaube  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnomischer Weltherrscher (27. Juni 2009)

Übrigends die Katze respawnt^^  

Ob Kel die  immer wiederbelebt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankrott (27. Juni 2009)

Ich finds eigentlich immer sehr amüsant wenn sich um ein kleines Tierchen solche mythen entwickeln.
Bei mir in der Gilde ham wir sogar nen kleinen Vers dazu gedichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Mr. Bigglesworth stirbt wird Kel böse !
Wenn Kel böse wird,wird Mr. Bigglesworth böse!
Und wenn Mr. Bigglesworth böse wird ... sterben Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lasst doch die Katze eine Katze sein.

So far 

Bankrott


----------



## MiKlAtScH (27. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du kennst den komischen Typen hier mit einer übertriebenen Liebe zu Schildkröten?




geschmacklose signatur


----------



## Nightmare66 (27. Juni 2009)

beu uns ist es ein wettbewerb wär die katze am meisten tötet ich bin als baum platz1^^



ot:geschmacklose signatur trifft es bei dem mj. pic auf jeden fall ganz egal wer er war das is schon nicht sehr gutwennde dich üner seinen tot lustig machst


----------



## Snake202 (27. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du kennst den komischen Typen hier mit einer übertriebenen Liebe zu Schildkröten?




GZ zur assigsten Signatur ever!
Wenn du sowas witzig findest, tu uns den Gefallen und spring vom nächsten Hochhaus, so dass wir dann Witze über deinen Tod reißen können, du verdienst das wenigstens!

BTT:
Das wichtigste wurde ja schon gesagt, gerade zu 60er Zeiten, als Naxxramas noch für viele Spieler unschaffbar war haben die meisten Raids die Regel eingeführt, dass die Katze verschont werden soll. Wenn sie gekillt wurde hat man ja glaub Kel´Thuzad Schreie gehört. Irgendwann ging dann das Gerücht rum, dass das Töten der Katze den Raid verflucht und schlechteren Loot zur Folge hat. Daher gab es auch gern mal Raidbans für die Aktion.
Ob´s nur n Gerücht war oder tatsächlich so ist konnte man damals nicht nachweißen, da Naxx eben so schwer war dass kaum viele Leute dazu kamen, das zu testen. Blizz selber hat sich natürlich dazu nicht geäußert ^^
Find ich persönlich aber eine gute Idee so etwas einzubaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du kennst den komischen Typen hier mit einer übertriebenen Liebe zu Schildkröten?




Mir fällt zu dir nur eine Beleidigung ein die mit A anfängt. Die ich aber aufgrund der Regeln hier nicht wiedergeben werde

/reported


----------



## Proto41 (27. Juni 2009)

*Hust*

Man munckelt die Katze von Kel' Thuzad, welche im Anfangsraum vom Naxx rummspringt.


----------



## Myrlen (27. Juni 2009)

@ Tikume, deine Signatur ist ziemlich daneben.
Du zeigst keinerlei Respekt dem Verstorbenen und hinterbliebenen gegenüber.


----------



## Bankrott (27. Juni 2009)

Was ne Signatur ....einfach Geschmacklos...

BTT: Ich bin gildenrekordhalter ... 45 mal habsch unsern kleinen Freund umgehauen und ab und zu wenn man genau liest schreibt Good Old Kel auch was dazu ^^

mfg Bankrott


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Juni 2009)

also Zur Katze:

Es ist so habe ich den eindruck wirklich so dass es besseren Loot gibt, hab 2 80er bei einem wurde die Katze Getötet beim anderen nicht und der wo die Katze Lebte gabs was besseres für alle.


----------



## redsnapper (27. Juni 2009)

@Tikume

Ich finde zwar ne Menge Sachen echt ned gut die du machst, aber die Sig ist genial....
Provoziert viel besser (und intelligenter) als die Sachen davor...wie sich alle hier schon aufregen ist einfach köstlich!


----------



## Bankrott (27. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> @Tikume
> 
> Ich finde zwar ne Menge Sachen echt ned gut die du machst, aber die Sig ist genial....
> Provoziert viel besser (und intelligenter) als die Sachen davor...wie sich alle hier schon aufregen ist einfach köstlich!



Und du bist auch nicht gerade viel besser ...
Provokation auf kosten Verstorbener ist unterste Schublade und wer sowas Amüsant findet, hat meiner Meinung nach keinerlei Anstand.

So far
Bankrott


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juni 2009)

Schwarzer Humor undso ....


----------



## Asmara (27. Juni 2009)

Also ich mag Tikumes Sig ebenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Musste richtig herzhaft lachen als ich sie eben zum ersten mal gesehen hatte ^^. Gleichmal gespeichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Crystaleye (27. Juni 2009)

@ Tikume
Mit deiner Signatur, verdienst du eine Verwahnung. Wenn nicht sogar ein bann, aus der buffed Community!!


----------



## redsnapper (27. Juni 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Und du bist auch nicht gerade viel besser ...
> Provokation auf kosten Verstorbener ist unterste Schublade und wer sowas Amüsant findet meiner Meinung nach keinerlei Anstand.
> 
> So far
> Bankrott



Auf Kosten? Die einzigen die sich hier angegriffen fühlen sind irgendwelche buffed-User, von denen 92% nicht mal ein Lied von Jackson kennen...würde Tikume jetzt z.B. offen dich oder mich oder irgendwen anders angreifen fände ichs auch ned lustig...
Naja, vielleicht seid ihr einfach ein wenig zu empfindlich in der Hinsicht...geht einfach wieder btt


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juni 2009)

Glaubt ihr, ihn interessiert das was ihr über seine Signatur denkt? Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Sprite13 (27. Juni 2009)

Ich habe die Katze getötet, habe danach 3 Epics bekommen und nicht unter 50 gewürfelt.


----------



## icemansplace (27. Juni 2009)

Cøred schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe eben bei Armory meinen Char angeguckt und auf Statistiken geklickt dann auf Dungeon & Schlachtzung und auf Wrath of the Lichking etwas weiter unten findet man den Boss Mr. Bigglesworth. Wer ist das?
> 
> 
> http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/4467/bild1ocb.png



Das ist die Katze die am Anfang von Naxx rumstreunt


----------



## Crystaleye (27. Juni 2009)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Katze getötet, habe danach 3 Epics bekommen und nicht unter 50 gewürfelt.



dickes GZ dazu


----------



## Stonies (27. Juni 2009)

Myrlen schrieb:


> @ Tikume, deine Signatur ist ziemlich daneben.
> Du zeigst keinerlei Respekt dem Verstorbenen und hinterbliebenen gegenüber.



*zustimm*
btt: Die Katze zu töten hat den gleichen Effekt wie wenn du um den Boss läufst und "drop like its hot" singst :>


----------



## Latharíl (27. Juni 2009)

wer die katze bei uns im raid umnatzt wird die ganze zeit über geflamed XD


aber den vorschlag mim baron mount muss ich doch mal vorschlagen XD


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juni 2009)

gestern vor dem raid gekillt, dann fast wipelos, mit uneingespielter gruppe it suboptimaler zusammenstellung seuchen gecleart, und sogar noch t7 schultern gekriegt hehe. 
also nur ne legende


----------



## Crystaleye (27. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Auf Kosten? Die einzigen die sich hier angegriffen fühlen sind irgendwelche buffed-User, von denen 92% nicht mal ein Lied von Jackson kennen...würde Tikume jetzt z.B. offen dich oder mich oder irgendwen anders angreifen fände ichs auch ned lustig...
> Naja, vielleicht seid ihr einfach ein wenig zu empfindlich in der Hinsicht...geht einfach wieder btt




Muss du z.B von deinem Nachbarn das Lieblingsessen wissen? Wenn er verstorben ist? Wenn jemand stirbt macht man sich in KEINER Form egal wie, lustig darüber!!! Man MUSS die Person nicht gekannt haben bzw. nach dein tollen Beispiel ein Lied-Titel wissen!!!
"normale" Menschen zeigen Mitgefühl! und sparen sich solche dummen Kommentare bzw. solche Signaturen. Und das hat keinerlei ein Zusammenhang mit schwarzem Humor!! Es zeigt einfach nur von Respektlosigkeit anderen.


----------



## Menellmacar (27. Juni 2009)

Also wir haben Biggi mal am leben gelassen mal umgehauen...letztesmal als die katze gegrillt wurde gabs 3 Random Epics und ein random blau also ist diese düstere legende für mich damit wiederlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (27. Juni 2009)

Echt lustig was hier zu der Katze zu lesen ist.
Das einzige das in sachen Mr Bigglesworth und loot definitiv stimmt, ist dass die Katze in der beta Schlüssel gedropped hat und zwar die für Malygos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lefrondon (27. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Bei uns ist die Person ohne Worte aus dem Raid geflogen und hatte 3 Wochen Sperre



Bei uns gibt es -1000 dkp^^


----------



## Scub4 (27. Juni 2009)

Crystaleye schrieb:


> Muss du z.B von deinem Nachbarn das Lieblingsessen wissen? Wenn er verstorben ist? Wenn jemand stirbt macht man sich in KEINER Form egal wie, lustig darüber!!! Man MUSS die Person nicht gekannt haben bzw. nach dein tollen Beispiel ein Lied-Titel wissen!!!
> "normale" Menschen zeigen Mitgefühl! und sparen sich solche dummen Kommentare bzw. solche Signaturen. Und das hat keinerlei ein Zusammenhang mit schwarzem Humor!! Es zeigt einfach nur von Respektlosigkeit anderen.



Ich finde die Signatur witzig. Ich kannte den Typen net persöhnlich, und ich habe kein Mitleid mit Menschen die ich net kenne. Du trauerst doch auch net um jedes tote Kind in Afrika oder?Und deine Moralvorstellungen interessieren mich nicht.

@ Topic: 
Ich töte Mr. Bigglesworth nie, weil ich Austin Powers mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrnaar (27. Juni 2009)

Gott.. Eliteraidpacks, grüße von meinem Frühstück...



Ocian schrieb:


> Es ging also nur darum zuzuhören und einfachen Anweisungen zu folgen. Ich denke das ist dann schon Disziplin.



Ich denke der Raidleiter genießt einfach seine unangefochtene Allmacht und hat unglaubliche Freude daran, schwachsinnige Befehle zu geben, nur um Leute nach seiner Pfeife tanzen zu sehen. Vermutlich einer von denen, die im RL keinr ernst nimmt und die daher Kompensationsbedarf haben.. tragisch wenn einzelne Mitglieder solche Spaßverneinenden Terrorherrschaften auch noch gutheißen.
Verpflichtet euch doch Bitte beim Bund, wenn starrsinnige "Disziplin" euch erfreut und lasst Spiele einfach Spiele sein.

Ach, was Biggi angeht: Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass er wirklich nur irgend ein Easteregg ohne jeglichen Sinn ist.. Loot oder Schwierigkeitsgrad der Bosse in Naxx bleiben durch seine Tötung unbeeinflusst..
Kanns zwar nicht beweisen, doch wer seinen Verstand nicht von KiK geklaut hat, wird mir zustimmen.

Was ich mich daher nur frage: hat Blizzard den Wirbel um die kleine Flohschleuder wohl vorhergesehen oder sogar geplant?


----------



## Najsh (27. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube man muss schon ein gutes Stück der Realität entrückt sein, um so ein Geschiss um die Katze zu machen.

Und dass wirklich Leute vom RL gekickt werden, weil Sie gegen die Anweisung 
das Vieh trotzdem umgenuked haben - *auweia*

Bitte mal Fenster aufmachen, tief Luft holen und etwas Sauerstoff ins Gehirn bringen....


----------



## Snake202 (27. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Auf Kosten? Die einzigen die sich hier angegriffen fühlen sind irgendwelche buffed-User, von denen 92% nicht mal ein Lied von Jackson kennen



Keine Ahnung in was für ner Welt du lebst, aber wenn du echt glaubst dass 92% der buffed-User kein Lied von Michael Jackson kennen musst du wohl zu viel Zeit in WoW verbringen. Fast jeder kennt mindestens ein Lied, sei es nun Beat It, Black or White, Thriller, Bad, Billy Jean oder irgenden ein anderes Lied. Er ist schließlich nicht umsonst der King of Pop und sich über seinen Tod lustig zu machen ist nunmal einfach Geschmacklos, da er in seinem Leben viel bewegt hat und die Menschen mit seiner Musik zusammengeschweißt hat, aber sowas verstehst du wohl nicht. Gefühle und so.
Das schlimmste an seiner Sig war aber der Zusatz "Totstellen ftw" ... über eine verstorbene Person zu erzählen, dass sie nur so tut ist echt das allerletzte. Schließlich trauert nicht nur seine Verwandschaft und Familie über ihn, sondern Millionen Fans auf der ganzen Welt. Wenn ein Mitglied der buffed-Community stirbt ist das vllt eher uninteressant, aber für viele Leute war Michael Jackson ein Idol, ein Held zu dem man aufschauen konnte.





EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr, ihn interessiert das was ihr über seine Signatur denkt? Wohl eher nicht.



Anscheinend interessiert es ihn doch, schließlich hat er sie zumindest etwas zensiert, auch wenn das immernoch ziemlich geschmacklos ist, aber naja, was soll man dazu sagen?
Manche Leute können die Gefühle anderer Menschen nunmal nicht schätzen und müssen sich sogar schon über Tote lustig machen, um ihr warscheinlich beschissenes Leben etwas interessanter zu machen.
Jeder der das witzig findet gehört in die Irrenanstalt, denn selbst wenn ihr die Personen nicht kennt - würde es euch gefallen wenn sich andere Leute über den Tod von Menschen lustig machen, die euch was bedeuten? Ich schätze mal nicht.


----------



## Merkandral (27. Juni 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Er ist schließlich nicht umsonst der King of Pop




naja zumindest das iss war....was auch immer gepopt wurde......mann mann mann, trauert lieber mal um die 3Soldaten die letzte woche starben als für so nen ueber bezahlten Honk nen Aufstand zu machen......*sichvorlachendurchszimmerrollt*


----------



## redsnapper (27. Juni 2009)

Scub4 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Signatur witzig. Ich kannte den Typen net persöhnlich, und ich habe kein Mitleid mit Menschen die ich net kenne. Du trauerst doch auch net um jedes tote Kind in Afrika oder?Und deine Moralvorstellungen interessieren mich nicht.
> 
> @ Topic:
> Ich töte Mr. Bigglesworth nie, weil ich Austin Powers mag
> ...



Das sagt schon so ziemlich alles (inklusive Austin Powers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...
Ich finde so Sachen wie Snake202 hier schreibt ziemlich erbärmlich. Ich denke was ich will über Leute die mir nicht/wenig/viel bedeuten und sage dazu meine Meinung. Und jetzt kommst du mit deinen Wischiwaschi Moralansichten (Wäre es nicht nett wenn alle nett wären) und beleidigst uns als verrückt.
Dir sollte klar sein das es nicht meine Absicht war die Gefühle anderer zu verletzen (denke das ist bei Scub4 ähnlich, bei Tikume...naja egal), allerdings glaube ich auch nicht das du oder sonstwer hier eine richtige, emotionale Verbindung zu Jackson hatte.
Du bist genau die Art Mensch für die Tikume so Sachen bringt...und merkst es nicht einmal.

Und ja, er hat viel bewegt und tolle Musik gemacht...aber der "Beat It"-Jackson hat meiner Meinung nach nicht viel mit dem Jackson zu tun der jetzt gestorben ist. Das Idol Jackson, der Held Jackson, wie auch immer du das nennen willst, ist schon länger tot.


----------



## redsnapper (27. Juni 2009)

Argh...schon WIEDER Doppelpost....ich sollte zum posten hier den Browser wechseln


----------



## Topfkopf (27. Juni 2009)

@TE: Mr bigglesworth ist Kels haustier, und wenn man die killt kommt der immer mit nem Spruch aus Austin Powers. Es gibt keine Beweis dafür das das töten der Katze irgendwie den Loot positiv oder negativ verändert, ich selber hab das vieh schon verdammt oft im AE sterben sehn, und trotzdem war der Loot ganz in ordnung. 

@Tikume: Deine Sig find ich jetzt nicht grade so berauschend, auch wenn man keinen respekt vor den Toten hat (ich übrigens auch nicht) muss man es doch nicht direkt so provozieren das hier nur noch geflamed und gespammt wird. Mir persönlich isses total egal das der Kerl verreckt ist das passiert andauernd und nur weil der den Titel "king of Pop" mit seinen Liedern geholt hat wird jetzt andauernd in den Nachrichten davon rumgespammt (passt irgendwie^^) anstatt das was sinnvolles gebracht wird.


----------



## Snake202 (27. Juni 2009)

Merkandral schrieb:


> naja zumindest das iss war....was auch immer gepopt wurde......mann mann mann, trauert lieber mal um die 3Soldaten die letzte woche starben als für so nen ueber bezahlten Honk nen Aufstand zu machen......*sichvorlachendurchszimmerrollt*



Lass mich raten, du hast auch noch nie was vom King of Rock 'n' Roll gehört, oder?

Und zeig mir doch mal wer "nen Aufstand" deswegen macht? xD
Schließlich geht es hier nur um Humanität und Moral und die Leute werden nur zurechtgewießen, keiner macht nen Aufstand, oder heult rum oder sonst was, also übertreib mal net so xD
Aber naja, wenn du dich wegen sowas auch "vorlachendurchszimmerrollst" kann ich mir dein geistiges Alter eh schon denken...


----------



## Bumbumlee (27. Juni 2009)

bei uns in der gilde gab immer -dkp aus besagten gründen. was erstaiunlich ist : 
wenn sie am leben bleibt, hatten wir teilweise zu 75 % mehr random drops und besseren loot. ich hab mir die arbeit gemacht und aufgeschrieben bei welcher id das vieh am leben lassen gewurde. meistens droppt kel dann eine der damals begehrten waffen. war sie tot eher das schild.


----------



## Ilunadin (27. Juni 2009)

Crystaleye schrieb:


> @ Tikume
> Mit deiner Signatur, verdienst du eine Verwahnung. Wenn nicht sogar ein bann, aus der buffed Community!!



Nu muss ich schmunzeln..denke eher es geht um diesen enormen Hype darum..hat sich die Jahre vorher ja kaum einer drum gekümmert,sein Tod war eine Frage der Zeit.Wenn ich mal ins Gras beiße interessiert es übrigens nur meine Verwandschaft.Oder kommt dann einer von euch und sagt: "Och der Arme !Hab mal Respekt vor ihm"?



Zur Katze selbst:Ich mochte den Herren immer sehr und hab ihn Leben lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illdas (27. Juni 2009)

Zitat Snake202
GZ zur assigsten Signatur ever!
Wenn du sowas witzig findest, tu uns den Gefallen und spring vom nächsten Hochhaus, so dass wir dann Witze über deinen Tod reißen können, du verdienst das wenigstens!
Zitat ende

Als ob nicht schon bekannt ist , dass Tikume leute gern flamed und einen Hang zur Unwitzigkeit hat.
Ne mal echt diese Sigi ist unter aller Sau!

Und zur Katze , hat nicht mal Dr. Evil ne Geschichte erzählt , dass wenn man Bigi killt , Kel 300dps mehr macht?^^


----------



## redsnapper (27. Juni 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Und zeig mir doch mal wer "nen Aufstand" deswegen macht? xD
> Schließlich geht es hier nur um Humanität und Moral und die Leute werden nur zurechtgewießen, keiner macht nen Aufstand, oder heult rum oder sonst was, also übertreib mal net so xD



OK, also:



> aber sowas verstehst du wohl nicht. Gefühle und so.





> Wenn ein Mitglied der buffed-Community stirbt ist das vllt eher uninteressant, aber für viele Leute war Michael Jackson ein Idol, ein Held zu dem man aufschauen konnte.





> Manche Leute können die Gefühle anderer Menschen nunmal nicht schätzen und müssen sich sogar schon über Tote lustig machen, um ihr warscheinlich beschissenes Leben etwas interessanter zu machen.
> Jeder der das witzig findet gehört in die Irrenanstalt, denn selbst wenn ihr die Personen nicht kennt - würde es euch gefallen wenn sich andere Leute über den Tod von Menschen lustig machen, die euch was bedeuten? Ich schätze mal nicht.



Also wenn das noch neutral und freundlich ist möchte ich nicht mit dir streiten. Und glaubst du du verbesserst unser Leben indem du uns moralisch zurechtweißt oder was?
Finde der Thread könnte langsam zu gemacht werden, die Frage ist behandelt...Jetzt kommt nur noch "Jackson Tot/Moral/Tikume ist Antigott" Spam.

Edit: BtW hab ich mich nie über Jackson lustig gemacht, ich hab nur gesagt das Tikume's Sig nicht so scheiße ist wie sonst, sondern intelligent...und ihren Zweck erfüllt (also das wir uns hier zuflamen)


----------



## Dimpfer (27. Juni 2009)

lustig was hier alles steht, besonders die raidsperre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, wir haben die katze immer umgehauen und da wir über 2 tage geraidet haben, konnten wir sie am nächsten tag nochmal umhauen. 
ergo: Kel hat ein wiederbelebungszauber und kommt auch ma runter aus seiner bude da oben


----------



## Topfkopf (27. Juni 2009)

bitte nicht zumachen, ich finde das könnte noch echt lustig werden hier^^ Wie die leute sich hier aufregen nur weil einer hier ne komische Sig hat...Ich mach auch witze über tote, soll ich mal einen von den Juden>Gaskammer witzen erzählen? Ja ich bin ja so böse, mimimi, ich hab kein Respekt vor gar nichts (außer vor den mods/admins und der staatsanwaltschaft ;P), ich bin so ein richtiges A****, das brauchrt ihr mir nicht zu erzählen. Der werter herr Tikume möchte doch nur das ihr euch total aufregt, sagt einfach nix und der löscht seine Sig vermutlich bald und denkt sich was anderes aus um euch zu ärgern.


----------



## Snake202 (27. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Ich finde so Sachen wie Snake202 hier schreibt ziemlich erbärmlich. Ich denke was ich will über Leute die mir nicht/wenig/viel bedeuten und sage dazu meine Meinung. Und jetzt kommst du mit deinen Wischiwaschi Moralansichten (Wäre es nicht nett wenn alle nett wären) und beleidigst uns als verrückt.
> Dir sollte klar sein das es nicht meine Absicht war die Gefühle anderer zu verletzen (denke das ist bei Scub4 ähnlich, bei Tikume...naja egal), allerdings glaube ich auch nicht das du oder sonstwer hier eine richtige, emotionale Verbindung zu Jackson hatte.
> Du bist genau die Art Mensch für die Tikume so Sachen bringt...und merkst es nicht einmal.
> 
> Und ja, er hat viel bewegt und tolle Musik gemacht...aber der "Beat It"-Jackson hat meiner Meinung nach nicht viel mit dem Jackson zu tun der jetzt gestorben ist. Das Idol Jackson, der Held Jackson, wie auch immer du das nennen willst, ist schon länger tot.



Fail
Ich bin nicht mal ein Fan von Michael Jackson, ich trauer auch nicht um seinen Tod, aber wer über Verstorbene lacht ist in meiner Ansicht einfach Abschaum.
Es gibt etwas das man Respekt vor den Toten nennt, aber sowas kennt die "obercoole Jugend" von heute ja nicht, den meisten geht es nur um sich selbst, aber man ist nunmal nicht allein auf dieser Welt und das solle man erkennen und respektieren. (Nein, ich bin kein Alter Sack, bin auch erst 19, habe aber Respekt vor Menschen und erst recht vor Verstorbenen).
Mir ist es auch sch**ß egal was ihr über ihn DENKT, aber dann behaltet eure Meinung für euch und provoziert die Leute nicht damit.
Wenn es wirklich nicht deine Absicht war die Gefühle anderer zu verletzen, dann solltest du des nächste mal einfach erst überlegen bevor du was schreibst.
Noch dazu nennst du meine Posts "erbärmlich", aber wenn ich mir deinen Text anschau tust du genau das gleiche wie ich -> selfown ftw

Und wie gesagt, wer tatsächlich der Meinung ist, dass er andere Leute provozieren muss, indem er solche Äußerungen von sich gibt hat eh nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.

Mir egal was ihr über mich denkt, von mir aus nennt mich nen gestörten Freak oder sonst was, damit kann ich leben, aber hört damit auf, respektlos über Verstorbene zu reden, denn die können sich nicht einmal wehren.


----------



## Dimpfer (27. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Also wenn das noch neutral und freundlich ist möchte ich nicht mit dir streiten. Und glaubst du du verbesserst unser Leben indem du uns moralisch zurechtweißt oder was?
> Finde der Thread könnte langsam zu gemacht werden, die Frage ist behandelt...Jetzt kommt nur noch "Jackson Tot/Moral/Tikume ist Antigott" Spam.



also da muss ich auch nochma mein senf zu geben, also micheal jackson is tot, man hat sich schon vorher über ihn und sein aussehen lustig gemacht, warum also jetzt nich?? oO

finde den sig von tikume überhaupt nich schlimm, im gegenteil is derbe lustig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

micheal is und bleibt nunmal ein opfer der gesellschaft, der junge wurde schon immer fertig gemacht, sogar von sein Vater.... also was regt ihr euch wegen so nen doofen sig auf!!!!


----------



## redsnapper (27. Juni 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> hört damit auf, respektlos über Verstorbene zu reden, denn die können sich nicht einmal wehren.



Genau, die können sich nicht wehren und denen ist es auch egal. Nur Leute wie du regen sich tierisch auf und fühlen sich verletzt.

Edit: Ist es nicht viel schlimmer respektlos zu lebenden Leuten wie mir zu sein? Ich krieg das schließlich mit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (27. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Genau, die können sich nicht wehren und denen ist es auch egal. Nur Leute wie du regen sich tierisch auf und fühlen sich verletzt.



100% /sign, tote sind weg, fort, im nichts, nicht mehr existent, die haben keine emotionen mehr und bekommen das auch nicht mit wenn man über sie lästert, es stört sie also nicht. Und selbst wenn ich jetzt in meinem Zimmer um ein umgedrehtes Kreuz tanzen würde und dabei alle möglichen beleidigungen über Jackson sprechen würde hätte ich den nicht als Poltergeist in meinem Zimmer.


----------



## eimer07 (27. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Genau, die können sich nicht wehren und denen ist es auch egal. Nur Leute wie du regen sich tierisch auf und fühlen sich verletzt.



oh man wie bist du denn drauf? Über den Tot von anderen macht man sich einfach nicht lustig, egal welche Person es war. So wie du dich hier aufführst, kommst du mir schon wie ein richtiger Assozialer vor....


----------



## Dimpfer (27. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn ich jetzt in meinem Zimmer um ein umgedrehtes Kreuz tanzen würde und dabei alle möglichen beleidigungen über Jackson sprechen würde hätte ich den nicht als Poltergeist in meinem Zimmer.



bist du dir da sicher??

jackson sah zum schluss ja schon aus wie´n geist....


----------



## Ahothep (27. Juni 2009)

Wie kommt man von Mr Bigglesworth auf Michael Jackson ?


----------



## Topfkopf (27. Juni 2009)

naja frage ist beantwortet, wir sind schon meilenweit offtopic, /reportet für close.


----------



## Dimpfer (27. Juni 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> oh man wie bist du denn drauf? Über den Tot von anderen macht man sich einfach nicht lustig, egal welche Person es war. So wie du dich hier aufführst, kommst du mir schon wie ein richtiger Assozialer vor....



so, und du bist bestimmt einer der sich bei den film Titanic zum schluss kaputt gelacht hat wo die alle gestorben sind und das schiff runter geflogen sind??

wenn ja, mhhhh... ich würde sagen du hast kein respekt vor den toten, denn das is auch in ECHT mal passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (27. Juni 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Wie kommt man von Mr Bigglesworth auf Michael Jackson ?



mhhh... beide tot?


----------



## Snake202 (27. Juni 2009)

Wie bereits gesagt, wie fändet ihr es denn, wenn man über eure verstorbenen Verwandten oder Familienmitglieder lästern würde?
Euch würde es bestimmt auch nicht gefallen, aber wenn ihr selber lästern könnt, dann habt ihr n großes Mundwerk.

Euch ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen, wenns euch gut tut dann flamed mich weiterhin, ich werd mich jetzt nicht mehr auf euer niedriges Niveau herunterziehn lassen und darauf eingehn.
Vorallem wenn ihr schon alle behauptet dass ihr halt eure eigene Meinung habt und es euch egal ist, was andere darüber denken, warum müsst ihr die dann ständig verteidigen? Achja, genau, weil es euch doch nicht egal ist.
Ich hoffe ihr werdet irgendwann mal am eigenen Leib erfahren, wie sch**ße solche Aktionen sind und ihr dann meinen Standpunkt erkennen könnt.

Viel Spaß beim flamen.
MfG
(falls der Thread dann noch offen ist)


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Genug offtopic. Die Frage wurde wohl beantwortet.


----------

